# Permits required for yard haunt?



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

For the L.A. Area yard haunters. I have heard rumors that you need to get permits and fire marshall approval for yard haunts once they get to a certain size. Is there any truth to this and if so at what size or to what extent do you need to start considering this stuff? also if this is true anyone know what the cost of permits/inspection would be?


----------

